# Can we have a STEALTH CABINETS sub-section under 'In-door Growing' ??



## stelthy (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, I spend a lot of my time trying to track down Stealth Cabinet/cab grows and think it would be great if there was a place I could go and see them all listed and ready to be read, what are your thoughts...Is this a possibility ?? - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Sep 23, 2011)

I dunno which Mod etc to speak to about getting this 'Sub-Cat' launched? But I hope one of them see's my post, and thinks 'F*$k yeah - Thats a good idea !!  - STELTHY


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 26, 2011)

Actually, it's a good suggestion, but I don't think it's a necessary addition. It's all indoor growing, whether in a cabinet, tent, closet, garage or shed.


----------



## stelthy (Sep 27, 2011)

rollitup said:


> Actually, it's a good suggestion, but I don't think it's a necessary addition. It's all indoor growing, whether in a cabinet, tent, closet, garage or shed.


It wouldn't do any harm though, right?  and doubt it would take too much effort to set up.... I myself would really appreciate having access to purely 'Stealth Cabs/Cabs' and I am sure there are many more RIU members who would agree. I'am glad you think its a good suggestion...

Maybe the 'New-Section' could be for Stealth-Cabs, Tents and Closets... and then possible another sub-section for Garages & Sheds.. ie, True 'In-door Growrooms' and 'Outside - Indoor Growrooms' if that makes sense.. I hope this thread attracts alot of attention !! I have the request at the top of my 'Christmas List'   

Anyhow cheers for the reply - STELTHY


----------



## puffthemagic (Sep 28, 2011)

great idea! im planning to build a stealth cab for my next (4th) grow ive been trawling through loads of threads to find ideas and tips and it can get a bit tiring, it would make things much easyer if people could find exactly what they are looking for without the trouble of scrolling through all other types if indoor setup. p.s stelthy, ive seen some of your stealth cabs, nice to say the least, i dont think im as much of a perfectionist but i'll def be drawing on some of your tips


----------



## stelthy (Sep 29, 2011)

Glad you agree _Puff._ Yeah! - It does get a bit frustrating when all you want to see is *Cabs*.. but you get _sheds or walk-in wardrobes and basements etc etc.._ *Cabs* are what interests me and I love either helping *RIU members* make them either via the net.. or simply watching the ingenuity and imagination of other *'Cab Architects'* slowly unfold! I truly believe a section for *Cabs/Stealth Cabs* would be a great addition to an already great site  

I am happy you've seen some of my work, I do get carried away sometimes   & I'am only a PM away if you/any *RIU member* needs any help. I really hope this dream becomes a reality... and it would save me keep having to add more and more cab related pages to my lengthy _'Favourites List'_ which could also be seen as a kinda _'give away'_ to anyone else that may try n use my computer etc...

Which brings me onto my next idea : How about adding a* 'Favourites section'* to our _Profiles_ ??.. This would mean we could *'save'* threads within *RIU* and help keep *'nosey parkers'* away from our illicit work 

_"I hope to get alot of interest generated on these topics..."_


Cheers for the reply  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 5, 2011)

Any more Cab-Head's wanna chime in, Bump! - STELTHY


----------



## Wrekstar (Oct 8, 2011)

i agreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## skunkyskunk (Oct 9, 2011)

i agree 100%..

a stealth sectiin would be an awesome addition .


----------



## Dankster4Life (Oct 9, 2011)

I think there should be a cab section just for your stuff Stelthy!

Can't remember what the threads were called on OG about cab growing but it was a very informative read for cab growers.


----------



## canniboss (Oct 9, 2011)

Thats a great idea. Stealth cabinet design is very different from tent design and I also think it deserves its own subfurum.


----------



## stelthy (Oct 9, 2011)

I really hope we get enough people wanting this sub-forum to actually convince the RIU big wigs/Mod's to make this happen  it would be great !! - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Nov 15, 2011)

BUMP.... anyone else wanna join the crew.. a 'Stealth-Cabs' section is much needed  !! - STELTHY


----------



## potroastV2 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for your suggestion, I added the sub-forum last week. It's under Indoor Growing.


----------



## stelthy (Nov 15, 2011)

rollitup said:


> Thanks for your suggestion, I added the sub-forum last week. It's under Indoor Growing.


Excellent news ~ cheers rollitup  - STELTHY


----------

